# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام نكات نكتة مغربية على 100درهم

## mohamed73

* قال ليك هذا وحد الاستاذ قال لتلاميذ ديالو : لي سولتو اوماجوبش يعطني  50درهم ولي سولني اوماجوبتش نعطيه 100درهم اوهو ينوض واحد الكسول قليه   شنهيا الحشرة لي عندها 99999رجل???)  بدا كيفكر اهوا يقول ليه معرفتش هاك 100درهم ,وقال ليه الاستاد  قول ليا انت شناهيا ??  اوهوا يجاوب الكسول : تاانا معرفتش هاك 50درهم *  *هههههههههههههه*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*هههههههههههههه*

----------


## Fannan1

**  * مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك

----------

